# Nails for assembling Langstroth beehives



## Alexander co (Dec 6, 2013)

I have 40 L B in kits, but i have not 7d nails. Did anyone used an other size of nails? What results?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Most will work that are close to a 7 if hand nailing I like the twisted nails or mails(sp) nail. Needs to be 1and 1/2 times longer than the thickness of the board you are nailing. So on a 3/4 board needs to be 1-1/2 long or two"


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I use 2.5" deckmate screws. Works great.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I use 2 inch gold screws along with glue. Seems to work very well


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Use Titebond II or Titebond III and use 6D nails available everywhere. The nails hold until the glue dries. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Titebond and 1 1/2" staples. Haven't had one come apart yet.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Beeman,, I agree. I use all staples on mine.

But, if you don't have a stapler, and don't have #7 nails, then I would recommend #6. They should be available at places that sell nails. Years ago I did use 8D some, but, they can split a finger on a box joint if hole is not pre drilled.

cchoganjr


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> *Titebond and 1 1/2" staples.* Haven't had one come apart yet.


^^^This, ^^^


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As _Alexander co_ is located in Romania, he may not have easy access to the nails, staples and glues that are readily available in the USA.

The 7d nails recommended for hive body assembly are relatively small diameter compared to their length. Using nails of a larger diameter may lead to splitting of the wood fingers. If you do need to use larger diameter nails, _drilling _the holes first will help prevent splitting.

According to MannLake UK branch, 7d nails are approximately 200 nails per 0.45kg:
http://www.mannlake.co.uk/beekeeping-supplies/category/page17.html#!productInfo/4/
and are cement and resin coated. 7d nails are 57 mm long.

Titebond III glue referenced in posts above is available to Romania from at least this German vendor:
http://www.thomann.de/ro/titebond_glue_141_4_iii_ultimate_473ml.htm

In my opinion either Titebond II or Titebond III is suitable for hives, but the vendor linked above does not appear to offer Titebond II.

.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Graham, 
I thank you for all the help you provide so many!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Make sure you use 7d BOX nails, not common.

Crazy Roland


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

If you can find them, hot dip galvanzied nails are the best as they will NOT rust (hot dip glavanized means they have been dipped in molten zinc).

"Galvanized" nails that are painted with zinc powder in a resin coating provide no protection against rusting as the coating rubs off as the nail is driven, particularly from the head, and the bare iron rusts immediately.

I hate rusty nail spots on boxes!

Peter


----------

